# "Newly" found species



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Source info
Source vid: 




*Sulawesi Fanged frog *








- Two spikes that protrude from its mouth!
- Only frog that gives BIRTH to tadpoles - 'Immature tadpoles' (L.Larvaepartus)

*White spotted puffer fish - Aka Torquigener Albomacuosus*








- From ryukyu islands making interesting nests









*Phyllodesmium acanthorhinum - a sea slug from Japan*
- Missing link between sea slugs that feed on hydroids and those specializing on corals


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for posting


----------

